# IP address for DirecTV Box



## philpense (Feb 5, 2013)

Have this box and need to identify the IP address. The instructions for the D12 model did not produce the number. Guidance sought


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont have a SD box to check if it is the same but on a HR24 hit menu, select Settings & Help, select Settings, select Info & Test, select More System Info and scroll down


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

NO RJ45 jack on the rear of a D12 -So it won't have a IP ADDRESS. D12 is A SD Receiver


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't the D12 an SD receiver?

If so, then it's not network capable, so it won't have an IP address.

Perhaps the TS is confusing its SWiM compatibility with necessarily having an internal DECA or something.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Right. No IP address for the D12 because it has no network connectivity.


----------

